# Blocking for future installation of grab bars



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 8, 2010)

Project: Residential "R1" building.  Two story.

I know that *Fair Housing (FHA)* requires installation of blocking for future adaptation of grab bars.  This would apply to all apartment units on the ground floor and those floors made accessible by an elevator.

My question is this:

Where the building is used by transients (R1 occupancy similar to a Hotel or Motel), does the same FHA rule apply?

This is not an ADA question and, yes, a minimum number of fully accessible ADA units are provided elsewhere.  My question relates to the other non-ADA living units.

Thanks!

---------------------------------

AIA, NCARB, ICC, NCOA, CSI

ICC Plans Examiner


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Blocking for future installation of grab bars

Depends on this from 2006 IBC:

1107.6.1 Group R-1.

Accessible units and Type B units shall be provided in Group R-1 occupancies in accordance with Sections 1107.6.1.1 and 1107.6.1.2.

1107.6.1.2 Type B units.

In structures with four or more dwelling or sleeping units intended to be occupied as a residence, every dwelling and sleeping unit intended to be occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit.

Exception: The number of Type B units is permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1107.7.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Blocking for future installation of grab bars

Jake is right.  Generally the only grab bars in an R1 occupancy are those in the accessible units.  If the place is a hotel/motel that's all (and there is no FHA scope at all - it's commercial and under the ADAAG).

However, although the R1 Group identifies transient spaces, the requirement for Type B units applies if the unit is intended to be used as a *residence*.  Examples of R1 "residences" include extended stay hotels, corporate housing and time share condominiums.

In a typical R1 hotel, the only grab bars required (and the reinforcing for them) are in the accessible units.  The rest of the units woudl not be required to have reinforcing.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Blocking for future installation of grab bars

Agree with the above posts!


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 9, 2010)

Blocking for future installation of grab bars

Alright then.  Considering that there are a minimum number of fully handicap units available, then the other R1 hotel/motel units do not need any FHA attention considering that the use is transient.

Thanks

---------------------------------

AIA, NCARB, ICC, NCOA, CSI

ICC Plans Examiner


----------

